# Kodak Instamatic



## ahelg (Sep 19, 2004)

Today I went to a flee market and bought the two cameras I found. 

Kodak Instamatic 33 http://user.itl.net/~kypfer/126/i33.htm
Kodak Instamatic 224 http://user.itl.net/~kypfer/126/i224.htm

Both of them seem to be in good condition. The back of the 224 is a bit scratched but that's about it.

Also inside the 33 there was a roll of used 126 film. The previous owner must have forgotten about it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, congrats on the start of your collection!    

I'd be curious what's on the roll of 126 film.     Try to develop it at a lab, you might get lucky in finding one.

http://www.fotoschroder.no/  They might still develop old, 126 film.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 4, 2004)

Wow I had forgotten all about those. I had a 224 just like that when I was younger, still remember the little photomart kiosks all over the place in parking lots and such. Ahh the good'ol days huh?!


----------

